# One of a kind



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 30, 2012)

Damm,I wish i had the money
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Shelb...074?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccdafe37a


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 30, 2012)

That's quite a paint job....


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Someone should be slapped--hard! V/r Shawn


----------



## pelletman (Dec 31, 2012)

Yikes!  The humanity!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 31, 2012)

Woow someone had too much time on there hands, looks like they screwed up a Shelby!!


----------



## Stony (Dec 31, 2012)

Can anyone say "black light"?   :eek:


----------



## buisky (Dec 31, 2012)

I just noticed but this bike is within 10 miles of my house. I am not a fan of it but it looks very detailed.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 5, 2013)

*that made me kind of quesy to look at it*

and that had nothing to do with what i did last night


----------

